# Problemas con hyperterminal



## neutron48 (Ene 5, 2010)

Que tal amigos, estoy queriendo realizar un pequeño proyecto de comunicacion del pic 16f877a y un nokia 3220, pero lo que sucede es que cuando trato de hacer comunicacion de mi nokia3220 con el hyperterminal de windows atravez de mi com 3 , para empezar a probar los comando at , me sale un mensaje

"El dispositivo de telefonia ya esta siendo utilizado por otro programa, Intentelo de nuevo una vez que finalice el otro programa "
y en realidad no se por que hace mension de esto si aparentemente no lo estoy utilizando con otro programa , quisiera de favor que me puedan ayudar a despejar esta duda , por favor , tengo instaladop el Nokia PC suit
GRacias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

Deshabilita el programa Nokia PC Suit y prueba de nuevo con el Hiperterminal. Salu2


----------



## Jahmi_Ras (Jun 14, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Deshabilita el programa Nokia PC Suit y prueba de nuevo con el Hiperterminal. Salu2



tecnogilr se nota que eres muy buena en esto, 
quisiera hacerte una consulta, yo tengo mi nokia 5220 y segun veo si se puede usar como modem, pero dime como lo comunico con el hyperterminal???????
estuve haciendo el data cable nokia rs232 para un modelo antiguo de nokia,el que le sigue al 1100 creo,la verdad aun no lo pruebo pues tengo probelmas con mi puerto rs232,pues no lo tngo, solo tengo usb.... ademas no creo que me sirva para los AT.

el punto es: como comunico cualquiera de estos telefonos con la pc medienat comandos AT!!!
porfavor me puedes decir!!!!tengo mi nokia 5220 y el otro px se puede tomar como un 1100 son similares.
te agradesco mucho tu ayuda


----------

